# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt. [Horde - Blackmoore]



## Ryuujikun (18. November 2016)

Hi. Suche jemanden der mich wirbt und wir gemeinsam ein paar Chars leveln.

Werde mich selbst mit der Battlechest versorgen und je nachdem wie es läuft mit 60 Tag Gamecard.

Als Gegenleistung erwarte ich entgegenkommen wie gold für Erbstücke, Taschen und etc.

Kontaktiert mich unter Ryuuji#21455


----------



## tihammer (21. November 2016)

Hi, hast du schon jemanden gefunden?


----------

